# Dive shop in Pasco County area



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gonna be in New Port Richey (1/2 hr driveNorth of Tampa)in early July. Was going to try to get in a day or two of diving. Any recommendations on a dive shop? I'm guessing the closest would be Clearwater area????

Thanks


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Vacation in New Port Richey? I don't believe it...

Actually, there are at least a couple dive shops in the area. Both are on State road 19 in new port richey. Sunnyseasscuba.com and supersportsandscuba.com


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

What???? NPR isn't on top of everyones vacation list?? lol..... Actually I havefamily there.Grew up in St Pete and the family has migrated up thereover the years. Guess you could say more of a hangin out with the family trip......with some golf and diving mixed in.


----------

